# Good News -- The "I've moved out." glitch appears to have been fixed!!



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

As I stated in another thread, @toonafeesh and myself just tested if Skye would bug out, and I was able to invite her without issue. I spoke with her dozens of times and she wasn't able to be re-invited not even once. Got back to my island, and she's claimed her plot! @toonafeesh also did this with another person (her friend, iirc) and they also had no issue with it as well.

However, I would still proceed with caution--just incase! Double check if you're inviting a villager.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Great! Maybe I'll help people once I get my cards! Although each villager would take a week to cycle xD


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Yep! I tried with a friend before and it was fine, I'm doing it again for the third time with another friend but I'm pretty sure it's safe now!

Thanks so much for helping me confirm, and hope you enjoy Skye!!


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

It better have been fixed now! This is why I’ve been avoiding buying any villagers.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Yep! I tried with a friend before and it was fine, I'm doing it again for the third time with another friend but I'm pretty sure it's safe now!
> 
> Thanks so much for helping me confirm, and hope you enjoy Skye!!



You're welcome, and I will! If I had known this would happen, I wouldn't have wasted those 40 NMT a couple days hahaha.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 23, 2020)

Awesome! I can now give away moving villagers without any fear in the future.


----------



## hisoru (Apr 23, 2020)

Was Skye kicked out via amiibo?


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

I really hope this is finally fixed! I've been dying to use my amiibo!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

hisoru said:


> Was Skye kicked out via amiibo?


Would like to know as well. I want to give Merengue and Ankha to friends!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

hisoru said:


> Was Skye kicked out via amiibo?



Yes, I believe she was! 

@toonafeesh tagging just in case, haha


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

hisoru said:


> Was Skye kicked out via amiibo?


Yep she was, the other one was kicked out via amiibo too


----------



## hisoru (Apr 23, 2020)

That’s lovely! I’ve gotten so tired of manually/naturally moving everyone out instead of with my amiibos. Thank you guys so much for testing and letting us know!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Yep she was, the other one was kicked out via amiibo too


GOD BLESS THANK YOU FOR THE INFO AAAAA


----------



## eminyan (Apr 23, 2020)

Ooh... just a question but what if you're trading villagers? Because many have mentioned the glitch happened while Player X got lets say Diana from Y and now X's plot is sold. Y goes to X's island to get lets say Marina in return and a villager ends up glitching out. (usually the one last moved in)
For me, my villager glitched out while someone came to my island to get my Skye in boxes while I just got their villager.


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

Glad to hear the solution is fixed. While I don't get my villagers from others on forums or anywhere online, Im glad to hear its fixed.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 23, 2020)

I hope more people report back with success too, since the patch notes didn't specify that the glitches had been fixed. 

It's encouraging nonetheless, though I'm a bit too paranoid to be convinced just yet.


----------



## Wolfless (Apr 23, 2020)

I've had a villager move in perfectly fine, and spent multiple in game days fully functional, yet after going online, I was greeted with "I've moved out" after the online session ended. I'm not sure if anyone else experienced anything similar, but any idea if this, too, has been completely phased out?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Wolfless said:


> I've had a villager move in perfectly fine, and spent multiple in game days fully functional, yet after going online, I was greeted with "I've moved out" after the online session ended. I'm not sure if anyone else experienced anything similar, but any idea if this, too, has been completely phased out?



I've visited a few towns without any issue prior to the glitch supposedly being patched, though all my villagers were naturally moved in and not invited. I imagine there'd be no issue.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 23, 2020)

Wolfless said:


> I've had a villager move in perfectly fine, and spent multiple in game days fully functional, yet after going online, I was greeted with "I've moved out" after the online session ended. I'm not sure if anyone else experienced anything similar, but any idea if this, too, has been completely phased out?



Oh no ;-; Reading all the thread gave me hope. Hopefully we have more reports or information from other players on this tomorrow.


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

Isn’t the glitch rare in the first place? I’d like to see more data personally.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Isn’t the glitch rare in the first place? I’d like to see more data personally.



No, it was somewhat common. You just haven't really seen it mentioned much lately because everyone was afraid to invite villagers.


----------



## Faux (Apr 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Isn’t the glitch rare in the first place? I’d like to see more data personally.



Not rare, just certain circumstances are needed to be met.


----------



## Starstuff (Apr 23, 2020)

Someone said the villager can still glitch out days after they are moved in. I don’t know what to believe. I hope that’s not true because I just spent 25 NMT getting Ketchup from someone


----------



## Wolfless (Apr 23, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> Oh no ;-; Reading all the thread gave me hope. Hopefully we have more reports or information from other players on this tomorrow.


Sorry, let me clarify in case I scared you, this was BEFORE the update. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced it themselves previously, or if it still happens after the update.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Isn’t the glitch rare in the first place? I’d like to see more data personally.



I posted a poll here a few weeks ago when the glitch started happening, and after 250 or so votes roughly a fifth of the people who voted had experienced the glitch. 

While that may be an inflated number (can't comment on the margin of error), it's nonetheless an alarming number of people.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I posted a poll here a few weeks ago when the glitch started happening, and after 250 or so votes roughly a fifth of the people who voted had experienced the glitch.
> 
> While that may be an inflated number (can't comment on the margin of error), it's nonetheless an alarming number of people.



Even if one person experienced it, it would be one too many!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Even if one person experienced it, it would be one too many!



Absolutely! It's been far too commonly reported to call it a rare occurrence IMO.


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

that’s great news!!


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm still a bit skeptical. I got the glitch with Audie (cries forever) and tried to fix it by having my Fang amiibo kick her out. He then ended up moving into her house and today, it was still her house Fang was living in.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

Starstuff said:


> Someone said the villager can still glitch out days after they are moved in. I don’t know what to believe. I hope that’s not true because I just spent 25 NMT getting Ketchup from someone


i'm assuming this was fixed, any villagers who were glitched (already had the "i've moved out" sign) have been voided and any who had the potential to be glitched (as in they were able to move in ok from a glitched plot) are now safe. i just moved in Raymond before the patch and he was definitely glitched as he asked to move in multiple times, so far he seems fine.


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Apr 23, 2020)

Chicken Tender said:


> i'm assuming this was fixed, any villagers who were glitched (already had the "i've moved out" sign) have been voided and any who had the potential to be glitched (as in they were able to move in ok from a glitched plot) are now safe. i just moved in Raymond before the patch and he was definitely glitched as he asked to move in multiple times, so far he seems fine.



My Audie first glitched like 2 weeks after she moved in, so;


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

SetsuTheYena said:


> My Audie first glitched like 2 weeks after she moved in, so;


but was that after this patch?
what i'm saying is i think this patch fixed any villagers who had the potential to be glitched/voided not ones who had already become glitched and stuck in the "i've moved out" plot.


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Apr 23, 2020)

Yea, it was before. I'm just skeptical, since the glitched Audie house is still there, with Fang in it.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 23, 2020)

SetsuTheYena said:


> My Audie first glitched like 2 weeks after she moved in, so;


while the glitch seems to be fixed, i doubt that the exterior thing is fixable like this? i can ask a friend of mine who has a glitched exterior after she updates later today, but other than that, fang isn't glitched, just living on a plot that previously belonged to a glitched audie, doesn't he? i'm unsure of the actual works of this - i know exactly nothing about coding - but my assumption is, pretty much, that because fang isn't necessarily "glitched", this issue hasn't fixed itself with this update. the one thing you could do is throw fang out and re-invite him.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Apr 23, 2020)

SetsuTheYena said:


> Yea, it was before. I'm just skeptical, since the glitched Audie house is still there, with Fang in it.


i'm saying AFTER the patch....
AFTER this patch all villagers who had the POTENTIAL to glitch should be ok now.


----------



## Sundance (Apr 23, 2020)

SetsuTheYena said:


> Yea, it was before. I'm just skeptical, since the glitched Audie house is still there, with Fang in it.


Did you let the day roll over yet? Nothing changes unless the day rolls over even if you patched, lol


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Apr 23, 2020)

I have the newest patch and I did get the new day too, thus why I am skeptical, as it did not fix the exterior glitch of Fang in Audie's house.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 23, 2020)

SetsuTheYena said:


> I have the newest patch and I did get the new day too, thus why I am skeptical, as it did not fix the exterior glitch of Fang in Audie's house.


The exterior glitch seems to be not address and it has no relation with the 'I've moved out' glitch. I do remember someone mentioned this glitch in the discord server. I unfortunately don't remember where if they were able to fix it.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

Are there any patch notes that confirm that this glitch was fixed?
I'd like to know if I can start playing online again.


----------



## SannexVH (Apr 25, 2020)

is it currently still good??


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> As I stated in another thread, @toonafeesh and myself just tested if Skye would bug out, and I was able to invite her without issue. I spoke with her dozens of times and she wasn't able to be re-invited not even once. Got back to my island, and she's claimed her plot! @toonafeesh also did this with another person (her friend, iirc) and they also had no issue with it as well.
> 
> However, I would still proceed with caution--just incase! Double check if you're inviting a villager.



Update: Since when I invited her, I had already had a previous plot claimed so they had to move in first meaning Skye's move in was delayed by a full day. She was in boxes unpacking yesterday and today she's unpacked and is wandering around in her house with no issue.

HOWEVER, still proceed with caution and use methods to double check by checking if you can re-invite after the initial invite, speaking with them a few times (3-5 times). I did this with Skye when we were testing it out, and I had no option to re-invite Skye. 

That said, I'm very certain the glitch has been fixed as no one has since reported experiencing the glitch since 1.2.0 released.


----------



## mayorkath (May 2, 2020)

This issue persists, unfortunately. I just got it during a natural move out with no amiibo involved.
Edit: I got the error when a friend came to get Fang, who asked to move as I timetraveled. After they left, I saw the blinds were closed & got the error message. However, when I timeskipped to the next day the plot was open without issue. Will update if there are any issues when a villager moves in.


----------



## Lazaros (May 2, 2020)

mayorkath said:


> This issue persists, unfortunately. I just got it during a natural move out with no amiibo involved.


not to be rude but: did anyone come over to pick your villager up? if yes, the house will show a "i've moved out" sign for the remaining day anyway. if not, this is concerning.


----------



## mayorkath (May 2, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> not to be rude but: did anyone come over to pick your villager up? if yes, the house will show a "i've moved out" sign for the remaining day anyway. if not, this is concerning.


Yes, someone did pick them up. Sorry for the confusion, I've had many people come pick up villagers without this message appearing - the villager would just be boxed up still after they agreed to relocate. My apologies, thought it was off since I hadn't seen it throughout many trades.


----------



## Dormire (May 2, 2020)

I've noticed that too. I've scanned and cycled my villagers quite often to reset their interiors except Raymond's. Nothing happened. Thank god.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 2, 2020)

I’ve been using amiibos to sell and give away villagers for days and haven’t had an issue so far. The house would always be empty after pickup. I’m glad this issue is being fixed. I hadn’t experienced it yet.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 2, 2020)

Wait how do you test if a villager is bugged or not?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 2, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Wait how do you test if a villager is bugged or not?



There shouldn't be any villagers affected by the "Moved Out" glitch that still remain, so there's nothing to test. The 1.2.0 update should have removed all glitched plots and villagers.


----------



## Khaelis (May 2, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Wait how do you test if a villager is bugged or not?



You merely just have to keep talking to them to see if you get the option to invite them to your island again. 3-5 extra times is a reasonable amount of checks, though it does appear to be fixed entirely so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Maybe just check twice, for a safety net.


----------

